# [SOLVED] Outlook 2007 - emails stay in outbox until restart



## dtberry (Jan 16, 2011)

If I send an email from Outlook 2007, it never leaves the outbox. If I exit Outlook, then go back in, it sends the emails as soon as Outlook starts. If I have two emails in the outbox, it says it is sending four when I restart. It always says there are two more than what is actually in the outbox. Once I am in Outlook and the outbox is empty I can press send/receive and the message box says sending two emails. I have to exit and restart Outlook each time I want to send emails. I ran scanpst with no joy. In outlook express and something like this happened, I would simply delete the outbox.dbx file and all would be well. Can the outbox be reset in Oultook 2007?


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Outlook 2007 - emails stay in outbox until restart*

When the message is stuck in the outbox, is the message actually already sent, or really actually stuck sending?


----------



## dtberry (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Outlook 2007 - emails stay in outbox until restart*

Message does not actually send until I restart Outlook.


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Outlook 2007 - emails stay in outbox until restart*

So that would indicate either a connectivity issue, or indeed an outlook issue. Can you ping your mail server when Outlook hangs, and also telnet to it on port 25 and get a response?


----------



## dtberry (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Outlook 2007 - emails stay in outbox until restart*

I have 5 other people on the network all using the same SMTP servers and only one machine has any problems. Internet access is good.


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Outlook 2007 - emails stay in outbox until restart*

OK, good to know. Are you running any Outlook or Office add-ins on that machine other than those that install with Office itself? I ask because this is usually caused by one of three things: 1, an add-in that runs into a condition where it blocks MAPI calls until unloaded (which would require the program to close); 2, a driver on the network stack (usually antivirus/antimalware, but some firewall drivers have caused this as well) that is blocking MAPI requests due to some issue or configuration in it's driver; or 3, network connectivity issues on the machinie itself (hence the request to telnet to port 25 on your mail server from that computer when the problem occurs, to see if it is endemic to the whole system, or just Outlook).


----------



## dtberry (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Outlook 2007 - emails stay in outbox until restart*

Thanks for your help. I solved the problem.

I obviously had two invisible phantom emails stuck in the outbox. here is what I did to fix it.

Exit Outlook.
Opened Control Panel Mail
Created a new PST file called Test and set it be the default.
Opened Outlook
Closed Outlook
Back to Control Panel Mail and removed original PST
Opened Outlook and was notified that my default delivery box was being changed.
Closed Outlook
Back to Control Panel Mail and added back original PST, set to default.
Opened Outlook
Closed Outlook
Back to Control Panel Mail and removed Test
Opened Outlook and was notified that my default delivery box was being changed.
Problem gone.


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job .


----------

